# Wladimir Klitchko vs Corrie Sanders



## GouRonin (Mar 8, 2003)

Tonight! I can't get to see it but I predict a lumping for Corrie as Wladimir lays down a technical beating on his mandatory challenger for his WBO Belt.

Lewis? You better watch this. This guy is hot on your heels for unifying the title and bringing you some noise that you might not be able to handle.


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 8, 2003)

I can't believe it! Corrie comes in with fast hands and a heavy fist and TKO's Wlad!

Will Wlad recover from this to regain his belt?

Wow!


----------



## Zujitsuka (Mar 10, 2003)

Hey Gou, I was totally amazed with the KO.  I've actually noticed in previous fights that Wlad is pretty 'easy' to hit, but his opponents were psyched out and as a result, tentative - case in point, Jameel McCline.

I like this guy.  He and his brother are classy guys and bring a new dynamic to the heavyweight ranks, but I do not think that he'll be able to deal with the heavy handed guys from the divsion like (i.e. Lewis, Tua, and Tyson).

Peace,


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 10, 2003)

I think Wlad will be able to come back from this. He took some hard shots but then tried to come back and fight offensively when he should have done some clutch and grab. I don't think he was easy to hit but that he is very much in the amateur boxing mentality that the europeans fight with. He got sloppy and paid the price. (This remind anyone of the 1st Lewis/Rahman fight?)

I think a lot of it is his trainers. The europeans have a different mentality than the north american trainers. If Wlad gets on the bandwagon he'll be ok. A lot of great fighters have had losses and come back. I expect to see more of Wladimir and his brother Vitali.

Anyone who thinks that Corrie got lucky or that Wlad has a glass jaw you only have to look at some of Corrie's other fights. He's a heavy handed, fast, southpaw. He knocked out Hasim Rahman who also took out Lewis. I believe Corrie also took out Tua or at least fight him to a standstill. Both Lewis and Tyson have paid Corrie in the past to step aside. He was the number one contender in the WBO for a reason. I fully expect Lewis to not fight Sanders. Also if you look at this you have to remember that Wlad owned Bryd for 10 of 12 rounds in that bout and Bryd holds a belt.

Anyone who is 200lbs + in this division right now has a chance at anything which makes it exciting. There is no dominant fighter right now out there _"proving it"_. My personal opionion is that if Lewis wanted to cement his legacy he needs to take out Bryd and RJJ and then face Saunders or whoever holds that belt. Only by unifying the ABC's can he leave a legacy.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Mar 10, 2003)

I hope that he'll be able to come back from this loss.  Like I said, I like the guy.  Well conditioned, intelligent, sophisticated.  There aren't too many athletes out there today that you can say that about.

However, he needs to fight like a big man and be more aggressive.

Lennox has it down to a science.

Peace,


----------

